

Ask HN: Where to find those kick-ass webdesigners? - pigas

We're starting our startup and we need a kick-ass webdesign for our startup's homepage. But I can't find anyone. I'm browsing dribbble already 3 days, couldn't find someone good (I mean very good) at webdesign. Any suggestions?
======
karolisd
What do you mean you can't find anyone good on dribble?

~~~
pigas
Can you show me anyone who can be hired for a webdesign? Most of good
webdesigners in dribbble are not available for hiring, they are employees at
some startups and cant accept work from outside.

